# the "bad mommy" confessional



## Calsmommy

saw this in another section and thought we should have one here. :thumbup:
its a thread where you confess anything you may have done or forgot to do for your LO.

ill start.
about 2 months ago Cal wasnt quite to the point of rolling over yet so i put him in his swing while i ran to the bathroom to wash my hands after cleaning him up from an explosive diaper. well i didnt strap him in. i was gone for maybe a minute when i heard the scream. poor bug had rolled out of his swing and landed tummy first on the floor :cry: i freaked out. i was shaking and crying, i kept watching him all day scared he would have had a concussion or something. thankfully he was fine within about 2 minutes. anyway, thats my latest confession, thanks for reading. :coffee: your turn!


----------



## vinteenage

Finn fell head first off a slide today. I set him there to take a picture, he bent towards the edge, whoop! He somersaulted off. This afternoon he then rolled off the bed when OH had him. :facepalm:

I'm luckily, pretty calm about it as long as he doesn't start puking, everything moves right, and his eyes look fine. Still feel awful about it happening though!


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna fell off the bed a month ago or so :(. I set her on it to grab a pair of pants and had set pillows and a blanket all around her so that she couldn't roll off but she still did. I was turned for like one second and she fell flat on her face. I felt SO bad.


----------



## AriannasMama

I was so paranoid that I went to get a flash light to make sure her eyes followed the light properly.


----------



## x__amour

Tori slid off the couch earlier this week. I was washing her bottle and was looking at her over the counter and she went from sitting onto her tummy and then slid off the couch head first, landed on her head and then somersaulted. I ran so fast trying to catch her once I saw her sliding but I didn't make it in time and felt like shit.

:cry:


----------



## AriannasMama

Now whenever I have to do anything she is either in her crib, playpen, or just on the floor. She is determined to harm herself, lol. Today she kept crawling over me and dangling off my bed. wtf


----------



## Desi's_lost

A couple weeks away Syri was sleeping on my bed and I had pillows set all along the side...so instead she rolled underneath the freakin bed frame onto the floor. :cry: I don't even think she woke herself up though, she did her sleepy cry then wanted to go right back to sleep.


----------



## amygwen

On our first night home from the hospital (LO was 3 days old) I was so sleep deprived after not sleeping at all, I was sat in the rocking chair with him in my arms while he slept. I kept falling asleep but stupid me thought I'd never drop him and I did. He started screaming, because of the shock but still. I felt so guilty. Honestly like I was suffering BAD from baby blues, was really depressed and than I dropped him it just made me feel so down.


----------



## x__amour

amygwen said:


> On our first night home from the hospital (LO was 3 days old) I was so sleep deprived after not sleeping at all, I was sat in the rocking chair with him in my arms while he slept. I kept falling asleep but stupid me thought I'd never drop him and I did. He started screaming, because of the shock but still. I felt so guilty. Honestly like I was suffering BAD from baby blues, was really depressed and than I dropped him it just made me feel so down.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Calsmommy

ever since he fell out of the swing i dont leave him anywhere alone unless he is on the floor or in his exersaucer. glad to know im not the only one this has happened to though :blush:


----------



## MommyGrim

When Avalon was like...5-6 months old, I was standing next to my bed, and she dropped her pacifier and it rolled underneath my bed, so I set her down on my bed and looked under there while I held onto her with one hand. Well she wiggled out of my grasp and fell off the bed on top of me, and whacked her head on my bedside table...
:cry: I bawled my eyes out cause I thought I gave her brain damage. I called my mom at work crying and she had to talk me down.


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyahs dinner was going to be ready in 2 minutes. I thought id change her nappy just before so i took the old one off,gave her a wipe over..oh and then the dinner was ready so i run into the kitchen,took it out and placed it on her highchair.Without even thinking i put her in the highchair. (obv with no nappy on!) Don't ask how i forgot lol but half way through her dinner i smelt this smell..Well i looked down and poo was EVERYWHERE! Of all the times:dohh: It was a mission and a half to get it off everything and i think it sort of spoilt her dinner:dohh:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I didn't strap Lyrik into the high chair ONCE and the one time she decides to fall out! 
Fell out of her high chair right on her head :( huge bruise. 
Thank god she was okay but I stilll feel bad!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Livi's rolled out of bed before, which was scary. Then recently we were diving home and I looked behind me to see her climbing out of her carseat! I hooked her chest straps but never hooked her between the legs! :dohh:


----------



## JoJo16

i put alice in her pram when we went swimming whilst i got changed and didnt strap her in and she flew forward luckily i caught her just in time or that would have hurt lol


----------



## YoungMummy18

Well, when Kimi was a few months old...i was walking through to the front room when she arched up in my arms and smacked her head on the door frame!! She screamed and I sobbed for a good hour whilst OH calmed her down!

She also crawls out of her bouncer now...the first time she did it...she ended up dangling upside down by her foot...she didnt cry this time just laughed...but I was shocked at how she did it!!!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Today I was playing with Kian then stopped all was quiet. Then 5 minutes little I called him a "bugger" and he got such a shock and started to cry :(


----------



## Thaynes

Hmmm. Well last night it was hot when I put LO in is crib so I put the standing fan at a strange angle so it would blow on him and cool him off. He started to cry a little later so I was sitting on the bed with him. Then the fan decided to fall over and bump him on the head. It didn't really hurt him but I was really upset. Stupid fan.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh god I have a good(bad) one
I was watching tv in the living room and quin was running aaround the house (As always) I heard a door open thinking it was a cat upstairs, so I went to see if he went upstairs with the cat startedup the stairs and saw the front door was OPEN! i ran out and he was standing outside! the wind must of the bleww the door open! omg how awful!!

another one, I went outside for a smoke and I watch quin from the window in his play room :haha: turned to go back in and the door was LOCKED!! I went to the window and wass like QUIN!!! and he just looked at me like what are you doing outside?? I had to fit myself threw the tiniest window in the basement to get in! lol I was gone for no more then 10 mins but I was paniced!! my whole house is baby proofed but still! hes too young to be left unwatched!!

I dont really have any from before he started walking thats when thee trouble started! 
he has a mommy confession tho!!
he grabbed my fork from me and when I was like quintin give me that back he got mad and I had to grab him and was like no, he swung his arm around because he was mad and stabbed me right in the eye, I couldnt open it for 30 mins and it was blood shot for a few days after!!


----------



## Hotbump

when jovanni was a around 9 months old he was in his carseat and OH made a turn all of a sudden we heard a noise his car seat had flipped including the base with him strapped to the carseat :cry: dont know why? it never had done that before!


----------



## lilosmum

Lily has been able to climb sofa for a while but has never worked out how to climb down the other week she climbed onto the sofa and i was sat on the floor the other side of the room and then she lay on her stomach as if to avalanche off the edge off the sofa - stupid me I tough na she won't but she did and went straight off and onto her head I felt so bad i had let my baby fall offf the sofa but thank fully no bruises no marks and onlly a few tears! I think I was more upset than she was I even phoned the family doctor!


----------



## Hotbump

^^jovanni does this and still doesnt learn!


----------



## _laura

Max got sunburn the other day.
He had suncream, a hat and his stroller hood up but still caught the sun on his cheek.


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> Max got sunburn the other day.
> He had suncream, a hat and his stroller hood up but still caught the sun on his cheek.

*calls childline...


----------



## Hotbump

childline :rofl:


----------



## MissMamma

Raphi only ate oven chips and tortellini today :? so much for good healthy weaning!
And i fell asleep this morning whilst she was in bed with me i dont know how long for and she was just awake next to me! [it was after 10am]


----------



## _laura

LoisP said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Max got sunburn the other day.
> He had suncream, a hat and his stroller hood up but still caught the sun on his cheek.
> 
> *calls childline...Click to expand...

I did cry my eyes out. 
It went the next day and it's slightly tanned!


----------



## mayb_baby

:shhh:
I went to put Michael on his play mat and never supported his head properly and he banged i and cried for a good 2mins:cry:
Oh lifted him to play with him and banged his head off our lights:dohh:


----------



## rjb

We were at Relay for Life a couple of months ago and I had Adelaide on my hip when she dropped her rattle, and I went to catch it, and she jerked back and fell to the ground. She had just eaten and started vomiting and it was blood tinged. And she sobbed and sobbed. Needless to say I took her immediately to the hospital, and I cried until I was horribly sick.
As soon as we got to the car she was fine, but I still took her in. They monitored her and she was fine but I still felt like the worst mother in the world. But she was smiling and laughing in her little hospital gown. The thought still kills me though :cry:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

rjb that would have been scary :hugs:


----------



## MissFoley

worst thing i've ever done....

*got everything out my house into the car forgot one thing JAYDEN*


----------



## rjb

QuintinsMommy said:


> rjb that would have been scary :hugs:

I was HORRIFIED.


----------



## Calsmommy

rjb said:


> We were at Relay for Life a couple of months ago and I had Adelaide on my hip when she dropped her rattle, and I went to catch it, and she jerked back and fell to the ground. She had just eaten and started vomiting and it was blood tinged. And she sobbed and sobbed. Needless to say I took her immediately to the hospital, and I cried until I was horribly sick.
> As soon as we got to the car she was fine, but I still took her in. They monitored her and she was fine but I still felt like the worst mother in the world. But she was smiling and laughing in her little hospital gown. The thought still kills me though :cry:

:shock: i think i would have absolutely flipped out. that is terrifying! i probably would be living at that hospital for a straight week lol


----------



## annawrigley

I have 2, both when he was under 2 months old :(
First time he was like a week old and the flat got really hot and Noah went weird and was breathing funny and crying really weakly and went floppy and unresponsive - you know, all the danger signs they tell you to look out for that mean somethings up!! :wacko: I was freaking out soo much, I thought he was dying, we took him to hospital and they pretty much laughed at us and were just cooing about how cute he was, needless to say he was fine.

Second time he was about 6 weeks old and I dropped him down the stairs :( His ear was bleeding but the paramedic said to FOB's nana (who had just turned up at his house and wondered wtf was going on) that he was bleeding out of his ear and he thought he was a goner! :wacko: Professional! But yeah it turned out to just be a cut on his ear and he was fine again, thankfully


----------



## mayb_baby

annawrigley said:


> I have 2, both when he was under 2 months old :(
> First time he was like a week old and the flat got really hot and Noah went weird and was breathing funny and crying really weakly and went floppy and unresponsive - you know, all the danger signs they tell you to look out for that mean somethings up!! :wacko: I was freaking out soo much, I thought he was dying, we took him to hospital and they pretty much laughed at us and were just cooing about how cute he was, needless to say he was fine.
> 
> Second time he was about 6 weeks old and I dropped him down the stairs :( His ear was bleeding but the paramedic said to FOB's nana (who had just turned up at his house and wondered wtf was going on) that he was bleeding out of his ear and he thought he was a goner! :wacko: Professional! But yeah it turned out to just be a cut on his ear and he was fine again, thankfully

the second one sounds soo scarey


----------



## annawrigley

mayb_baby said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> I have 2, both when he was under 2 months old :(
> First time he was like a week old and the flat got really hot and Noah went weird and was breathing funny and crying really weakly and went floppy and unresponsive - you know, all the danger signs they tell you to look out for that mean somethings up!! :wacko: I was freaking out soo much, I thought he was dying, we took him to hospital and they pretty much laughed at us and were just cooing about how cute he was, needless to say he was fine.
> 
> Second time he was about 6 weeks old and I dropped him down the stairs :( His ear was bleeding but the paramedic said to FOB's nana (who had just turned up at his house and wondered wtf was going on) that he was bleeding out of his ear and he thought he was a goner! :wacko: Professional! But yeah it turned out to just be a cut on his ear and he was fine again, thankfully
> 
> the second one sounds soo scareyClick to expand...

It was :( FOB came running downstairs and was freaking out and I was like its ok he'll be fine and he was like "HE'S BLEEDING OUT OF HIS FUCKING EAR" which i hadnt seen and i saw it and just started screaming. We both rang ambulances (so 2 came oops) and he kept ringing them back telling them to hurry up


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Rory has rolled off the couch 3 times now when I wasn't looking....thankfully each time he was perfectly fine. I'm never leaving him on the couch again!


----------



## MissMamma

oh my god anna! :shock: i cant believe a paramedic said that he was a goner!! I would of sued the *******!


----------



## annawrigley

MissMammaToBe said:


> oh my god anna! :shock: i cant believe a paramedic said that he was a goner!! I would of sued the *******!

I didn't hear him say it, thank god!


----------



## rjb

Calsmommy said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> We were at Relay for Life a couple of months ago and I had Adelaide on my hip when she dropped her rattle, and I went to catch it, and she jerked back and fell to the ground. She had just eaten and started vomiting and it was blood tinged. And she sobbed and sobbed. Needless to say I took her immediately to the hospital, and I cried until I was horribly sick.
> As soon as we got to the car she was fine, but I still took her in. They monitored her and she was fine but I still felt like the worst mother in the world. But she was smiling and laughing in her little hospital gown. The thought still kills me though :cry:
> 
> :shock: i think i would have absolutely flipped out. that is terrifying! i probably would be living at that hospital for a straight week lolClick to expand...


I wanted to stay overnight but they wouldn't let me :haha:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I let Lyrik cry it out every night, Its normally only 7-12 minutes. last night she cried and cried. I was getting to stressed that OH came to help me. He took Lyrik out of her crib and she had a dirty diaper :(
I felt soooo bad after:(


----------



## AriannasMama

I let Arianna try some homemade strawberry ice cream tonight....and some corn on the cob and some bbq ribs. All of which she loved and cried when I took it away after her little bite lol.


----------



## Burchy314

I got my hair dyed yesterday and while I was letting it sit I picked up Jayden to give her a kiss and I flipped her so she could sit on my lap forgeting my hair was on my shoulder (its usually clipped to the back) and she leaned her head into it :( I felt so bad! I wiped it off straight away and my mom washed it off and when we got home I washed it more and the next day I washed it again. I felt horrible that I got red hairdye on the back of her head :(


----------

